

A Modest Proposal: Recruit The Hackers - mjlangiii
http://thestory.org/archive/the_story_072612_full_show.mp3/view

======
toomuchcoffee
_Coleman says that her contact with hackers indicates that they would not want
to work with a government that encroaches on online privacy._

Other data -- such as the readiness of the Maker and hackerspace communities
to accept DARPA funding -- suggest the opposite.

